# car cranking but engine not starting



## 94sentrablack (Aug 19, 2003)

My B13 sentra suddenly can't start two days ago -- when I tried to start the car, nothing happed -- no clicking, no cranking. The battery is good (since radio and head lights work very well). So I think it might be the starter. So I took the starter off, disassembled it, wiped off the dirt and added clean grease. Then I put the starter back on. To my surprise, the car kept cranking on start but the engine didn't turn over. Now I am a little confused about the following questions:

1. I noticed that the drivebelt was also running when the car was cranking, so the engine was also cranking but had problem to start. Does that mean the starter is good, and the problem is something else?

2. There is 12V on starter before I start the car. But once the car is started and keeps cranking, the voltage drops to almost 0V. I don't think it's normal but the starter seems to work (cranking and vibrations).

3. I had to remove the air intaking tube and the resonator, so I could access the starter. I noticed the tube and resonator are parts of the vacuum hose system. Will the engine starts without putting them back? I am afraid some sensors won't function well and thus prevent engine from starting.

I am totoally confused now. I just changed spark plugs but don't know what to do next.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

starters are notorious for being bad on our cars.......get under the car, tap it lightly with a hammer, crawl out and start the car. it should start.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Just because the radio and lights work doesn't mean the battery is good. Get it tested - you will most likely find that there is a problem with it. Or try using a portable starter on it.


----------



## zugoi (Aug 21, 2003)

I have the ...same problem with my 240sx .. i have no idea what to do , i just changed the battery and it starts once inawhile and it just dies if you dont rev it ..but when u do it still dies..Could if be spark plugs?...


----------

